# update on my little dats !



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

these are little beauties !


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

2


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

3


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice! You going to get some silvers also?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

probaly not might try a couple of rays once i have moved house and got my big tank ! but then again u never know !!!


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

thouse are awsome man


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Looking great man


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet dats
but wheres the substrate


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

the tank the dats are in was the tank my rescued piranha was in , i swapped them around as the p kept going nuts and smashing his face into walls , so he moved to my bigger tank , will be moving house soon and they will be going in a rio 400 with sand , as im looking to get a couple of rays !


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet







nice fich


----------

